# Help! zpool import successful, but /tank is empty!



## ucsdboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I decided to 'upgrade' from FreeBSD 10.0-RC5 to 10.0-RELEASE by doing a fresh install. I performed a `zpool export tank` before I installed the new system, and afterward, I did an `zpool import tank`. Everything was good, I could see my data. Not long after I rebooted the system, and afterwards, I can't see anything. If I check the status of tank, I can see it's 3/4s full, just as it was, but when it `ls /tank`, everything is just _gone_. I'm wondering if I can upgrade the zpool, or scan it, or something, to access the data again. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 20, 2014)

Do your ZFS datasets actually show in `mount` as being mounted? Just because a pool is imported doesn't mean the datasets are mounted.

If you have re-installed FreeBSD and not put zfs_enable="yes" in /etc/rc.conf, the ZFS datasets will *not* be automatically mounted on startup, even if the pool is imported. Only ZFS roots get mounted automatically on boot. Everything else is mounted by running a `zfs mount -a`. (Which is what the /etc/rc.d/zfs script does when you enable it).


----------



## Pernat1y (Jan 21, 2014)

Also


```
/etc/fstab
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
...
pool_name         /mount_point        zfs     rw      0       0
```


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, you can use /etc/fstab although I will note here that it you want to use ZFS, it's highly encouraged to enable it in /etc/rc.conf and handle mounting with the mountpoint/canmount properties. It will all just 'work' the way it was designed to. You won't suddenly find things are different on reboot because you made changes with `zfs` and forgot to update /etc/fstab, and the pool will import and mount in the same way on other ZFS capable systems.


----------

